# Jumping on the over-at-the-Knee bandwagon?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Guys!

You are probably thinking there is an epidemic of "over at the knee" threads, and you are probably right, but I am wondering if that is what my guy has too. :lol:

For a while I was thinking he was calf-kneed, which I understand is not very desirable. But then I was looking at all the over at the knee pictures, and am wondering if that is what my guy has as well? 

He is a coming 3 yr old. His knees are a little bumpy looking, which I am hoping is because the growth plates are not closed yet and not because he has bumpy looking knees. (He is sound and just starting his riding career). But even if the spaces fill in.......it still seems like his cannon bones are not in perfect alignment with his knees. What do you guys think?

The photo with him saddled is fairly recent. The photo of him "naked" is from when he turned two last summer. But it shows his knees really well which is why I am including it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Can you guys see my photos? I could see them at first, but now they are not showing up?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He is over at the knew, but nothing serious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

To me he appears to be tied in below the knee more than over at the knee, but I don't see it as something that is likely to cause problems. 

Something about his right hind leg looks odd to me in that 2nd photo. It appears to have some filling above the pastern on the rear canon bone, making it thicker above the pastern and thinner above. I can not tell if he still has it in the more recent photo as his tail is hiding that area mostly.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Now this horse looks slightly BACK at the knee to me. This is IMO a more serious fault as it leads to things like bowed tendons if the horse works at speed, over fences and so forth. this horse may be a little tied in at the knee as well, though I do not see the classic narrowing (an actual taper) from ffrom fetlock joint to just below the knee. Does he have a bowed tendon in his left front in the saddled photo?

I also see a prettynice shoulder, a bit long through the coupling, a bit steep inthe croup and a bit of over angulation in the hind legs and he has a light gaskin. Looks like he might have banged his right hind cannon at some point. 

HOWEVER, this horse is really lovely. The root of his neck is quite high too and appears to be above his point of shoulder.

I would love to see some dressage miles on this horse. He looks like he might do quite well and dressage lightens the front end so any back at the knee concerns are less.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I just love him! I do see the front left also in the saddled photo, maybe just maybe he was standing odd?

You keep him in such great health! Is the second photo new? His RH is looking good.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

He's absolutely gorgeous! What breed is he?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi guys! Thanks for the comments. 

His sire is a Quarter Horse, dam is a Missouri Fox Trotter. 

About his left fore.....that must just be winter hair because he has never had a front leg injury and is sound. So it must just be something with the hair that gives that illusion. 

About the right hind......unfortunately that is permanent. He was born with that cannon bone like that. It is actually bent and not straight. It doesn't seem to bother him though. I know it could bother him in the future. But we will just have to do the best with what we have to work with. I just want him to be a trail horse so hopefully he will stay sound for that. 

Here is a photo taken just the other day.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Cute, stout boy


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see over or behind at knee. But I did think he had a bowed tendon on front left, from that one photo. He's simply gorgeous and is nicely conformed.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have no idea how you can see over at the knee on this pretty boy..


----------

